# Dennis Lynch Appeal



## gadetra (29 July 2012)

Hi, 
Was just wondering if anyone knows how Dennis Lynch's appeal went yesterday?
Thank you!


----------



## firm (29 July 2012)

Can't see anything yet http://www.tas-cas.org/news


----------



## xxlindeyxx (29 July 2012)

gadetra said:



			Hi, 
Was just wondering if anyone knows how Dennis Lynch's appeal went yesterday?
Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Heard this morning that they dismissed it as they dont have the jurisdiction to deal with it .


----------



## gadetra (29 July 2012)

Thanks xxlindeyxx and firm.
Just seen it on the rte website.
It's really sickening what happened over Irish sj this year. Between Dennis Lynch and his talent for hypersensitivity to Cian O Connor's promotion over Shane Sweetnam, I have all but lost faith in Irish International sj. 
Best of luck to Billy and Camilla et al in the eventing.


----------

